# Purring and growling?



## Alison_May (Oct 10, 2009)

I have an 11 month old female cat, Bella. She is a beautiful cat but confuses me all the time. If im holding her she will sometimes growl and purr at the same time, she also does this when i play with her sometimes. So is she content or angry with me? what does it mean? my house mate suggested that she is purring to trick me into thinking she likes it so ill leave her alone quicker, but i think that isnt right, coz if i think she likes it, ill do it longer. So, what do you all think?


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

I've met a cat in the past (while volunteering with a rescue) that did this. Both purring and growling when petted. It was quite confusing, but the cat seemed to be enjoying the attention and never lashed out, so we just joked that he was getting confused with his vocals.


----------

